# Is it possible to add usb hard drive



## titleistmd (Mar 1, 2006)

Just out of curosity. Is it possible to add a usb hard drive to a hacked (zippered0 dtivo using one of the usb ports. Furthermore, is it practical or has anyone done it. Just curious as this seems it might be an easy way to add space to a dtivo

Richard


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

No, it is not possible.


----------



## titleistmd (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

well it IS possible in that you can access the USB HD from Bash (it's been reported that USB thumb drives work) but there isn't anything you can do with it from the tivo interface.


----------



## titleistmd (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the reply


----------



## ottomatic (Dec 29, 2005)

why is it not possible?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ottomatic said:


> why is it not possible?


Tivo OS doesn't know what to do with them


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

On this subject, tivoserver compiled to run on a Linksys WRTSL54GS would be interesting.


----------

